# GPS, wer kann was empfehlen



## burki62 (31. Dezember 2008)

hi leuts,

beschäftige mich gerade mit dem thema GPS.
was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich nur ab und an 
auf der ostsee zum fischen unterwegs bin?
klar, würde ich schon gern die wassertiefen auf dem monitor
haben wollen, aber brauch ich das unbedingt?
so oft bin ich nun auch nicht auf see.
was macht sinn und welches gerät ist zu empfehlen?

gruss burki

und einen guten rutsch#g#g


----------



## Torsk1 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

Moin

Lese dir mal diesen Thread hier durch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141723

Empfehlen kann ich dir das H20 C, ist echt Top und zu dem Preis bei SVB:m


----------



## Fischopa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

Eagle Cuda 250i, bietet Schlageter z.Zt. für 249.- an.Das hat GPS und Echolot in einem.Soll nur ein Hinweis sein,ob es gut ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.#c

Ein gesundes neues Jahr wünscht Fischopa #h


----------



## burki62 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Eagle Cuda 250i, bietet Schlageter z.Zt. für 249.- an.Das hat GPS und Echolot in einem.Soll nur ein Hinweis sein,ob es gut ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.#c
> 
> Ein gesundes neues Jahr wünscht Fischopa #h



moin moin,

soweit ich sehen kann, ist das 250i ein reines echolot, oder?
hab aber schon ein Lowrance H2Oc color geordert
wenn es da ist, sag ich wo und zu welchen preis.
ich sag nur, ein hammerpreis 

gruss burki


----------



## Ollek (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

|supergri Den Preis kenn ich ja nun schon, jetzt musste nur noch sagen wo. Da muss man nochmal zuschlagen wenn die noch welche haben sollten. :z


----------



## Fischopa (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



markisenburki schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> soweit ich sehen kann, ist das 250i ein reines echolot, oder?
> hab aber schon ein Lowrance H2Oc color geordert
> ...



Das 250 i ist ein Kombigerät.Allerdings soweit mir bekannt ohne Seekarte, nur GPS und Echo.
Das Lowrance H20 c ist ja hier schon ausgiebig diskutiert worden.Preis soll wohl 239.-Euro betragen ,wo ist auch bekannt, SVB.
Ich bezweifele allerdings ,das es sich um das H20 Color handelt .Auch die etwas einfachere Version hat glaube ich einen etwas  bunten Bildschirm.Es würde mich freuen wenn ich mich irre.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## burki62 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Das 250 i ist ein Kombigerät.Allerdings soweit mir bekannt ohne Seekarte, nur GPS und Echo.
> Das Lowrance H20 c ist ja hier schon ausgiebig diskutiert worden.Preis soll wohl 239.-Euro betragen ,wo ist auch bekannt, SVB.
> Ich bezweifele allerdings ,das es sich um das H20 Color handelt .Auch die etwas einfachere Version hat glaube ich einen etwas  bunten Bildschirm.Es würde mich freuen wenn ich mich irre.
> 
> MfG, Fischopa #h



wir werden sehen sprach der blinde:g


----------



## burki62 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri Den Preis kenn ich ja nun schon, jetzt musste nur noch sagen wo. Da muss man nochmal zuschlagen wenn die noch welche haben sollten. :z



menne, dann hätteste vorher zuschlagen sollen und wir hätten uns die versandkosten geteilt.
das gps ist bereits unterwegs hat mir auch "paypal" mitgeteilt
den link hab ich doch von dir, oder?
kann ich dir aber gern nochmals senden,wenst mogst?

gruss burki


----------



## Ollek (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

:q achso ich dachte du meinst ne deutsche Adresse, ja dann weiss ich wo.#6


----------



## burki62 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



Ollek schrieb:


> :q achso ich dachte du meinst ne deutsche Adresse, ja dann weiss ich wo.#6



ne ne, 

so viel kann ich dafür nicht berappen


----------



## Fischopa (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



markisenburki schrieb:


> wir werden sehen sprach der blinde:g




Pardon,ich lag wohl mit der Adresse falsch und möchte das Color nicht anzweifeln.

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## burki62 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

also, das gerät ist nun da!
nun brauch ich noch ne karte und ne software und nen datenkabel und vorallem ein handbuch in deutsch ...
und so läppert sich das zusammen #d
ist leider nur ein handbuch in englisch und französisch dabei gewesen und die menüführung ist auch in englisch |gr:
ist die menüführung ins deutsche umzustellen?
wo bekomme ich die software und das datenkabel her?

gruss burki


----------



## murmeli1965 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

Tja, so ist das wenn man im Ausland kauft.|supergri

Gruß Oldi


----------



## burki62 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das wenn man im Ausland kauft.|supergri
> 
> Gruß Oldi



tja, so ist es, wenn man einen tipp aus dem board nachgeht!


----------



## Ollek (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

|rolleyes tja burki

hättest du es beim Echolotspezie für 369€ gekauft hätteste nun warscheinlich ne deutsche Anleitung mit bei und musst dich nicht fragen was du mit den gesparten 169€uro machst. 

Mein Brieftäschlein hätte noch Platz :m

Zur Info auch bei den hier im Angelladen erhältlichen H2O ist es oft nicht selbstverständlich das man ne deutsche Anleitung mit zu bekommt. Diese Geräte werden so verpackt und verschweisst nach Deutschland geliefert (ohne deutsche Anleitung) und der Importeur Think Big gibt den Händlern dann ein paar deutsche Anleitungen mit. 

Kontaktiere Think Big und frage nach einer Anleitung, und wenn nicht wird hier geholfen.


----------



## Seefliege (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

|wavey:

 Burki;

ich habe mir mein h2o aus den staaten geordert. hat alles problemlos geklappt. ist überall die selbe software drauf. gelegentlich gibt es updates auf der herstellerseite. hier findet man auch sog. emulatoren, mit denen man schon zu hause trockenübungen für den einsatz auf dem wasser machen kann. #6 http://www.lowrance.com/en/Downloads/Product-Emulators/

die sprache lässt sich ganz einfach auf deutsch umstellen ... den rest kannst du dir dann mit der demo-software am pc selbständig aneignen. ist nicht kompliziert und funktioniert auch ohne dt. handbuch ... 

nach dem starten des gerätes drückst du auf menue bis du "system setup" findest, das bestätigst du mit enter. dann gehst du auf "set language" und stellst dann die sprache auf deutsch ... :vik:

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## Seefliege (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

#h Burki,

wenn du ein dt. handbuch als pdf haben willst, schick mir ne pn. ist zwar vom ifinder go, die bedienung ist aber fast identisch ...

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## burki62 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



Ollek schrieb:


> |rolleyes tja burki
> 
> hättest du es beim Echolotspezie für 369€ gekauft hätteste nun warscheinlich ne deutsche Anleitung mit bei und musst dich nicht fragen was du mit den gesparten 169€uro machst.
> 
> ...



den kontakt hab ich bereits aufgenommen und warte auf antwort.
du selbst hast mir doch geschrieben, dass die menüführung auf deutsch ist und daruafhin habe ich das teil geordert.
bin ich wohl etwas zu schnell gewesen???


----------



## Ollek (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



markisenburki schrieb:


> den kontakt hab ich bereits aufgenommen und warte auf antwort.
> du selbst hast mir doch geschrieben, dass die menüführung auf deutsch ist und daruafhin habe ich das teil geordert.
> bin ich wohl etwas zu schnell gewesen???



|kopfkrat ich selbst habe auch nie behauptet das sie nicht auf deutsch sein soll.. gehts hier um ne deutsche Menüführung oder das deutsche Handbuch???

#cBin verwirrt.

:gbevor du aber weiter suchst und mir evtl. noch irgendeine Schuld gibts das du nicht weiterkommst weil du Dinge nicht findest die aber da sind hier mal eine Anleitung wie man das Gerät auf Deutsch einstellt.  

Als erstes finde raus in welchem Modus sich das Gerät befindet, dazu....



Ollek schrieb:


> Ja geht.
> 
> Es ist vorher wichtig zu wissen in welchen Modus man ist. Es gibt den "easy mode" und den "advanced Mode"
> 
> ...



Immer locker bleiben und auch mal lesen Burki was zu dem gerät schon geschrieben wurde.


PS: Und im übrigen bin ich dich nicht "angesprungen" und habe dir gesagt kauf das Gerät, du hast aufgrund meines Beitrages der an  jemand andern gerichtet war das Gerät geordert. (nur der Form halber)


----------



## burki62 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat ich selbst habe auch nie behauptet das sie nicht auf deutsch sein soll.. gehts hier um ne deutsche Menüführung oder das deutsche Handbuch???
> 
> #cBin verwirrt.
> 
> ...



danke für den tipp:m
menue ist bereits auf deutsch eingestellt.
sorry, wenn der eindurck enstanden ist, dass ich auf dein anraten das teil geschossen habe.
eine empfehlung für dieses gerät hatte ich bereits und der preis
von deinem "hier" hat mich gelockt. 350 hätte ich vorerst nicht dafür ausgegeben.
dann hätte ich mir ein ganz einfaches gps ohne kartenfunktion besorgt.

gruss burki


----------



## Ollek (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

:mNe ist schon gut, wenn Fragen sind kann man dir (ich inkl.) sicher auch hier im Thread helfen.

Denn wie gesagt ne deutsche Anleitung ist auch bei vielen hier gekauften Geräten oft nicht sellbstverständlich und muss nachgeordert werden.

Aber Miepol hat dir ja nen PDF angeboten dazu.

Gruss


----------



## burki62 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



Ollek schrieb:


> :mNe ist schon gut, wenn Fragen sind kann man dir (ich inkl.) sicher auch hier im Thread helfen.
> 
> Denn wie gesagt ne deutsche Anleitung ist auch bei vielen hier gekauften Geräten oft nicht sellbstverständlich und muss nachgeordert werden.
> 
> ...



jooo, hab ich auch schon ausgedruckt.
an dieser stelle, vielen danke an miepol#6
jetzt brauch ich noch ne karte und was ist eigentlich mit dem datenkabel(einschl. cd)? brauch ich das überhaupt?

gruss burki|wavey:


----------



## Fischopa (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

Wenn ich mir die verschiedenen Beiträge durchlese und die Preise inkl. Versand ,Zoll usw. vergleiche ,frage ich mich echt 
was eine Bestellung im Ausland soll.Das H20 Color( wenn es das Color ist) soll bei SVB in Bremen 239.- Euro plus Versand kosten.Das ist ja wenn man alles`zusammen rechnet auch der Auslandspreis.Verstehe ich nicht.#d


MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

@ Fischopa

 Das kann ich dir erklären, das H2O Color kostet bei den regulären Läden im Schnitt noch 350 Euro Der Preis bei SVB ist zurzeit noch die grosse Ausnahme weshalb es der eine oder andere evtl noch nicht weiss.

Die Auslandsangebote über Ebay sind was die günstigen Preise angeht für viele offensichtlicher als das "versteckte" Angebot vom SVB

ich persönlich würde auch lieber das deutsche Angebot zwecks garantie usw. annehmen. Habe meins aber damals in den Staaten bestellt.

Gruss


----------



## Echolotzentrum (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

Hallo,

das mit SVB hat einen anderen Hintergrund. Es handelte sich um einen Druckfehler! Aus Versehen wurde ein Gerät mit 256 Farben beschrieben und es war eigentlich das Schwarzweißgerät gemeint. Der Preis von 239EUR ist genau dieser.
Anscheinend zahlt SVB momentan bei jedem Gerät drauf, akzeptiert das aber.

Sobald aber der neue Katalog kommt, wird das wohl zu Ende sein, da Lowrance / Navico die Preise für das H20Color ab dem 15.1.2009 auf 409EUR!!! angehoben hat. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Reppi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

Jetzt müßte ich nur noch schnell wissen, wer SVB ist...


----------



## gufipanscher (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

svb.de   |wavey:

das angebot ist auf der startseite noch vorhanden (ruter scrollen)


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

http://www.svb.de/  dann unter GPS Handys das Lowrance für 239€

Kam mir damals gleich komisch vor das es so günstig ist.


----------



## Fischopa (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

Na ,dann lohnt ja danach eine Auslandsbestellung doch wieder,besonders wenn es dann teurer wird.:q Habe mal mit der Simulation gespielt( H 20).lässt sich ja ganz wunderbar und einfach auf deutsch  umstellen.Also, kein Problem bei der Auslandsbestellung.Garantieansprüche sollen ebenfalls nach amerikanischem Muster äußerst kundenfreundlich abgewickelt werden.#6

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## burki62 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Na ,dann lohnt ja danach eine Auslandsbestellung doch wieder,besonders wenn es dann teurer wird.:q Habe mal mit der Simulation gespielt( H 20).lässt sich ja ganz wunderbar und einfach auf deutsch  umstellen.Also, kein Problem bei der Auslandsbestellung.Garantieansprüche sollen ebenfalls nach amerikanischem Muster äußerst kundenfreundlich abgewickelt werden.#6
> 
> MfG, Fischopa |wavey:



ja, inzwischen habe sogar ich die menüführung in deutsch umstellen können und wenn man weiss, wie man in das erweiterte menü kommt, ist das auch kein prob!
die karte ist acuh schon unterwegs, aber diesmal aber aus D


#h


----------



## anbeisser (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

Moin Moin aus Nord S.Anhalt !

Könnt Ihr mir ein Gerät empfehlen von dem ich vom Buhnenufer der Elbe aus die Tiefe im Buhnenfeld ausloten kann.

Gruss
Maik


----------



## Amerika1110 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

Hallo Maik,
um in der Strömung der Elbe zurechtzukommen, müßte das GPS Gerät schon ziemlich schwer sein und am wichtigsten, wasserdicht:q. Ne mal im ernst, Du verwechselst da gerade ein GPS Gerät mit einem Echolot und das ist es, was Du brauchst. Also schau mal unter Echolot.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## hechtschaedl (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

Was haltet ihr vom Garmin eTrex H ? Will mir so eins für Schweden kaufen!


----------



## Sockeye (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*



hechtschaedl schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Garmin eTrex H ? Will mir so eins für Schweden kaufen!



das eTrex H ist ein solides Arbeitstier mit gutem GPS Empfang und hoher Genauigkeit. Leider eine nicht mehr zeitgemäße Darstellungsqualität.

Von der Technik her ist es ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen...und es ist von Garmin. Garmin hat eine echt üble Karten Preis- und Lizenzpolitik.

Schau dir mal den Triton 400 an. Er hat im Gegensatz zum eTrex eine kürzere Akkulaufzeit, vom Empfang her ist er aber noch besser und die Kartendarstellung ist absolut spitze.

Vor allem kannst du den Kartenherstellern eine Nase drehen, weil du dir deine Karten (Rasterkarten) sehr einfach selber basteln kannst.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## hechtschaedl (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

ja aber hast dir schon mal den preiß unterschied angeschaut das trion ist ja fast dreimal so teuer! und für einmal im jahr zu benuzen ist mir das nicht wert!


----------



## Sockeye (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

Ooops...

sorry, war mein Fehler. Ich dachte du meinst den HCX.

Der eTrex H hat gar keine Karten. Ist aber auch ein solides Gerät mit dem du Wegpunkte abspeichern kannst und auch den Weg zurück findest.

In diesem Preissegment ist er gut.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## ALUFISH (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS, wer kann was empfehlen*

@hechtschaedel

Kauf Dir ein Magellan GPS der Meridian Serie.

Gebraucht.

Dies ist eine Empfehlung, keine Werbung.

eTrex H hat keine deutsche Menüführung.

Viel Spass in Schweden.


----------

